# Eagle Heights Brewery - Still Open, Still Brewing!



## thirstycritter (19/4/10)

I have taken a few Thirsty Critters tours up to Mt Tamborine over the last month and I am pleased to report that Eagle Heights Brewery is still open for business and still brewing.

While the current owner is facing some difficulties (and the place is up for sale), the brewery is manned on weekends by the very helpful Brett. The excellent AC Settlers Ale is still on tap, along with their usual lines - pilsner, IPA & midstrength.

Eagle Heights is a polarising place - some of my tour guests love it, others dislike it. Personally I lean towards the former - I think the AC Settlers Ale is fantastic, so is their IPA and Wit. Each to their own I guess!

Within a couple of weeks their newest seasonal line will be on tap and bottles - Bulletproof Barley Wine. We were lucky enough to sample some on our tour last Saturday and by all reports, it was a great drop!

Eagle Heights Brewery isn't as flashy as MT Brewery and their range is not as wide. But we need all the microbreweries we can get in this part of the world, and they are definitely worth a visit. If you need a driver to take you (and your mates!) there, get in touch - http://www.thirstycritters.com.au


----------



## DUANNE (19/4/10)

i visited qld last year and stopped in here. i found the beers much better than the big place up the road, and the owner was an extremely nice bloke. he even gave my old man and myself a tour of the brewey.what it lacks in size is more than made up for in flavour.the ipa is fukn awesome to,i was sad to see the last bottle empty when i got back to melbourne!


----------



## daemon (19/4/10)

Good to know they're still open, although it's small I enjoyed the visit there. Certainly the standout beer is the Settlers Ale, crafted by AHB's one and only AndrewQLD  Their Wit was nice and refreshing too, it'd be a great crowd pleaser.

I hope that whatever issues the owner has can be sorted out, it'd be a real shame to lose a micro-brewery and especially one in QLD.


----------



## winkle (19/4/10)

Daemon said:


> Good to know they're still open, although it's small I enjoyed the visit there. Certainly the standout beer is the Settlers Ale, crafted by AHB's one and only AndrewQLD  Their Wit was nice and refreshing too, it'd be a great crowd pleaser.
> 
> I hope that whatever issues the owner has can be sorted out, it'd be a real shame to lose a micro-brewery and especially one in QLD.



Good to hear its still brewing, I loved the 9 bullets and the other seasonals are usually pretty damn good :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Snowdog (20/4/10)

I noticed they were still open when the wife & I drove up there Sunday. Didn't get to stop in, but am hoping to get on one of these tours. I did like the stout they had on tap at the Grand Central several months back.


----------



## thirstycritter (17/5/10)

I dropped in last Saturday on another tour and the Bulletproof is now on tap. Once again Eagle Heights was the favourite brewery of the day.

Sadly it seems to be getting very touch-and-go with being open. Brett behind the bar seemed cautiously optimistic but non-commital that they will be open this weekend when I return with another tour - one can only hope!


----------



## ebo (18/5/10)

It would be a massive shame to see Eagle Heights shut its doors. Ed is a great bloke and the beers do speak for themselves. The hospitality has been excellent everytime I have visited. The food operation is what is holding the place back as I understand it, so if anyone has a suggestion for getting that back up and running we should be forthcoming with suggestions and support.

Personally I like the Wit, but the settlers certainly is the crowd pleasing favourite for good reason!

Cheers

Ebo


----------



## thirstycritter (23/5/10)

Sad news... Eagle Heights Brewery has closed 

A Thai Restaurant is moving into the premises.


----------



## daemon (23/5/10)

Bugger, it was a nice little brewery setup and the beers were certainly high quality. Like the advert trying to sell the place suggests, they probably needed more money for marketing to push the products and sales more.

If there's a Thai place going in, any news on the actual brewery?


----------



## tricache (19/3/13)

Digging up old threads but apparently they are reopening...can anyone confirm this?


----------



## sp0rk (19/3/13)

It's not Eagle Heights brewery in there anymore
Going off what Brews News says, It'll be Fortitude Brewing Company/Noisy Minor

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2012/11/murrays-loss-is-brisbanes-gain/


----------



## jlm (19/3/13)

Thats interesting Ian is heading back up there.....Wonder if he'll be doing any work at MT as well? Maybe get things back on track......


----------



## Mearesy (19/3/13)

they sure could use his help again....


----------



## tricache (20/3/13)

Look forward to seeing how it goes...MT has definitely lost its way


----------



## seamad (20/3/13)

It's a drunken very down hill walk from the Eagle Heights brewery to my place, might go @ and have a sticky.


----------



## beersom (20/3/13)

Hi Guys,
Ian Watson here, Brewer for Fortitude Brewing Company. Yep it is true we have taken over the old Eagle Heights Brewery. I finished up at Murrays at the end of Newcastle Craft Beer Week (thanks for an awesome 3 or so years Sherlock and co) and started work up here on the "mountain" in December. I have spent the last few months rebuilding the brewery (with a month break for the birth of my beautiful second daughter) and we are just about ready to roll.

The brewery is not open to the public (no cellar door style thing) and is purely a production brewery, albeit a small one. We have solid plans under way to build a bigger facility(not on this site) that may incorporate some form of retail outlet but at the moment our focus is purely on making beer for wholesale trade.

We will be releasing beer under a couple of different ranges. Fortitude is the name of the company (named after the SS Fortitude) and the name of our core range. Fortitude beers will be solid dependable beers with plenty of flavour and spirit (not holding back) but unlikely to be too left of centre, so no "Barrell aged raspberry imperial bitters" will be released by Fortitude.... but Noisy Minor just might do something like that.
Noisy Minor is our second range and will be more focused to the left of centre with at times just a touch of aggression.

I have done a lot of development work over the lat few months and now the time has come to turn that into full production. The first two beers (one each from Fortitude and Noisy minor) should hit SEQ taps in about 4 weeks from now and seasonals will roll out from there once we are satisfied with our production stream.
Whilst the official public launch is still a few weeks away those who are quick and have a keen eye might find a few sneaky peeks of future Noisy Minor beers available on tap in Brisneyland in the very near future...... (If you are a twitter type I would suggest following @noisyminor to get wind of this) .... (and maybe even follow @fortitudebrewing as well)...

We are a seperate unrelated entity to my old employer up the road at MTB as so naturally I won't be brewing for them but I do pop in from time to time to say G'day to them.

Anyway.... this Black Rye IPA is not going to keg itself so I better get back to work..
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Smokomark (20/3/13)

Look forward to sampling a few on tap around the traps.


----------



## tricache (20/3/13)

Thanks for the info Ian, look forward to sampling some of the beers (especially anything from Noisy Minor, I like my beers a bit far away from the norm). 

Remember don't forget about us Gold Coasters, get some beers flowing down here, a trip to Brissy is a hassle sometimes :lol:


----------



## chunckious (20/3/13)

Hey Triache, I will be down at Surfers for a couple of days. Any crafty jars that you know of in that area?


----------



## tricache (20/3/13)

Chunkious said:


> Hey Tricache, I will be down at Surfers for a couple of days. Any crafty jars that you know of in that area?


Those are harder than Hen's teeth to find unfortunately...if you are around by Friday head down to Burleigh to the Burleigh Brewing Company for there Friday drinks http://burleighbrewing.com.au/brewery-visits/


----------



## Snow (22/3/13)

Congratulations Ian and the team! Good luck with the venture. I will certainly be keeping an eye out for your new brews as they come out.

Just remember, you can always pop down to a BABBs meeting if you need to trial some new samples 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## ged (3/5/13)

Hey guys,

We're launching Fortitude Brewing Co today at Pig N Whistle Riverside from 5pm. Our flagship beer, Fortitude Original, is a Golden Ale, packed with Waimea, Mosaic and Amarillo hops. We'll also have some Noisy Minor ANZUS IPA on tap. Pop in for a pint or two if you can!

Ged


----------



## tricache (3/5/13)

Need some love for the Gold Coast, you brew there but don't sell there...doesn't make sense to me :huh:


----------



## beersom (3/5/13)

tricache said:


> Need some love for the Gold Coast, you brew there but don't sell there...doesn't make sense to me :huh:


Technically we are in the "scenic rim" not the Gold coast ;-) .... love to send beer to the Gold Coast if a venue wants it but right now we have our hands full with getting beer to Brisbane. We will get some there in the future though.... I promise.


----------



## tricache (3/5/13)

beersom said:


> Technically we are in the "scenic rim" not the Gold coast ;-) .... love to send beer to the Gold Coast if a venue wants it but right now we have our hands full with getting beer to Brisbane. We will get some there in the future though.... I promise.


Totally understand, most GC places are little hesitant getting anything which isn't a Corona or a Tooheys Extra Dry


----------

